# Tivo Slide Pro Learned Buttons Register Multiple Presses



## organgtool (Jan 5, 2014)

I just got this remote and I absolutely love it, but the one problem I am having is that every button I successfully learn registers multiple presses when I use it from the Tivo remote. For instance, I programmed the Tivo remote's input button to learn my television input button, but every time I press the input button on the Tivo remote, it skips over several inputs even if I just tap the button. The same thing happened when I programmed my receiver's volume buttons to the remote. I used the Linux evtest command to spy on the values being thrown by the Tivo remote. Evtest shows a single Tivo remote button press registers value 0 for the keydown event, a series of value 2's, and finally a value 1 for the keyup event. Has anyone else had this problem and is there any way to resolve it? I guess I could program the remote to learn the entire television via code cycling, but would I then be able to control the volume and mute buttons to only send to my receiver?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The key is when learning from source remote just press the source remote button quickly and release. i.e. Don't wait for the acknowledgement light on TiVo remote. I was having a hard time too and someone gave me above tip and it fixed the problem.


----------



## organgtool (Jan 5, 2014)

That worked! It was a bit of a pain, but I finally got it. Thank you for your help!


----------

